# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Schizofrenie - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*Schizofrenie*

Mensen die aan schizofrenie lijden hebben deels het contact met de werkelijkheid verloren. Hierdoor kunnen deze mensen soms of vaak vreemd voor de dag komen. Het is voor de omgeving vaak moeilijk te begrijpen, omdat deze niet hetzelfde meemaken als de persoon die schizofrenie heeft. Schizofrenie ontpopt zich vaak in de late puberteit en bij jonge volwassenen. Het komt dan vaker voor bij mannen dan bij vrouwen en bij mannen komt het iets eerder aan het daglicht. Omdat er meer mensen ouder worden, kan het ook boven de 45 jaar ontstaan. Dan blijkt dat meer vrouwen dan mannen hier het slachtoffer van worden. 

Enkele symptomen zijn: 
- Wanen. Je kunt dan denken aan paranoia, achtervolgingswaan, hogere macht of iemand anders is de baas over gedachten en gedragingen, gebeurtenissen en berichten speciaal naar hem/haar gericht, een afgezant van God, etc.
- Hallucinaties. De zintuigen ervaren dingen die voor anderen niet zichtbaar, voelbaar, hoorbaar of ruikbaar zijn. Vooral het horen van stemmen komt vaak voor. Deze kan bijvoorbeeld opdrachten, commentaar of advies geven.
- Gebrek aan energie en motivatie. Hierbij kun je denken aan dat iemand iets is begonnen, maar niet meer afmaakt. Ook kan hij/zij moeite hebben met sociale contacten te onderhouden of dat iemand zich niet goed meer verzorgt.
- Vlak gevoelsleven. 
- Onsamenhangende spraak. De persoon kan tijdens een gesprek van de hak op de tak gaan. Dit heeft te maken met dat deze zijn/haar gedachtes niet kan ordenen.
- Chaotisch gedrag en vreemde lichaamsbewegingen. Vreemde gezichtsuitdrukkingen vallen hier ook onder. De bewegingen kunnen steeds herhaald worden.

Er zijn verschillende fases waarin schizofrenie opkomt.
- Het begint met kleine voortekenen. Je kunt dan denken aan deinteresse in school of werk, terugtrekken van sociale contacten en lichaamsverzorging dat minder wordt. De omgeving kan dan wel merken dat er iets vreemds aan de hand is, maar kan er nog geen vinger op leggen. Tijdens deze fase kan de persoon zelf nog merken dat hij/zij soms vreemd gedrag vertoont. 
- Acute fase. Tijdens deze fase denkt de persoon dat alles wat hij hoort, ziet, ruikt en voelt echt is. Met als gevolg dat hij/zij zich niet ziek voelt of vindt. Voor de omgeving is dit een lastige fase en opname is eigenlijk onvermijdelijk. Het kan ongeveer 3 maanden duren.
- Er zijn mensen die zich na deze fase herstellen. Ze kunnen dan nog wel moeite hebben met sociale contacten. Andere mensen kunnen ziek blijven. Ze kunnen dan psychotisch blijven met gebrek aan energie en motivatie en een vlak gevoelsleven. Als het heel ernstig is kunnen ze langdurig in een psychiatrisch ziekenhuis verblijven of met begeleiding zelfstandig wonen. Weer andere mensen hebben fases van stabilisatie tussen de acute fases in. Ze wisselen elkaar af. Tijdens zo'n stabiele fase neemt de ernst van de symptomen af, maar herstel is bij een ieder en elke keer verschillend. 

*Oorzaak*
Er zijn verschillenden oorzaken die ten grondslag liggen aan het krijgen van schizofrenie. Je kunt dan denken aan complicaties rond de geboorte, ontwikkeling van het jonge kind, persoonlijkheid, erfelijkheid, lichamelijke afwijkingen en levensgebeurtenissen.

Complicaties rond de geboorte.
- niet samengaan van de resusfactor van moeder en foetus
- keizersnede
- tangverlossing
- laag geboortegewicht
- virusinfectie
- hersenvliesontsteking
- overmatige stress bij de moeder

Ontwikkeling van het jonge kind.
Er wordt een verband gezien met het gestoorde zenuwstelsel van het kind. 

Persoonlijkheid.
- geremde persoonlijkheid
- neurotische persoonlijkheid
- interpersoonlijke sensitiviteit

Erfelijkheid.
Wanneer er binnen de directe familie iemand schizofrenie heeft, is het risico groter om het ook te krijgen. Het is alleen nog niet duidelijk waardoor dit dan komt. 

Lichamelijke afwijkingen.
De activiteiten van de hersengebieden bij mensen met schizofrenie blijken te verschillen met die van andere mensen. De grijze hersencellen zijn minder en dus ook minder goed uitgegroeid. Hoe dit komt is nog onduidelijk.

Levensgebeurtenissen.
Levensgebeurtenissen en persoonlijkheid hangen nauw samen. Hoe er met vervelende situatie wordt omgegaan hangt af van hoe ernaar wordt gekeken. Dus dit wordt verschillend ervaren door mensen. Wat overeenkomt is dat het om gebeurtenissen gaat waarbij aanpassing wordt gevraagd die de persoon niet kan hendelen. 

*Risico's*
- Het kan ingrijpende verwachtingen hebben op de kwaliteit van het leven. De persoon kan in een sociaal isolement raken doordat hij/zij het werk en/of relaties verliest of opgeeeft. Door zelfverwaarlozing kan de persoon lichamelijk achteruitgaan.
- Gebruik van genotsmiddelen. Overmatig drinken roken en gebruik van drugs kunnen veroorzaakt worden door schizofrenie. Het kan namelijk de interesse vergroten doordat het de symptomen verminderd. 
- Dak- en thuisloosheid. Dit kan een gevolg zijn van het hebben van schizofrenie, maar schizofrenie kan ook het gevolg zijn van het zwerven op straat. Dus hoe deze wisselwerking gaat is nog onduidelijk. 
- Mensen met schizofrenie hebben een kortere levensverwachting dan de gemiddelde mens. Dat kan door een ziekte of een aandoeningen komen, maar ook door suïcide, vermoord worden of een ongeluk. 

*Behandeling*
De behandeling bestaat uit medicatie en psychologische behandeling. Antipsychotica wordt voornamenlijk gegeven om angst, verwarring en wanen te verminderen. Het verbetert dus de aandacht, het geheugen en het handelend vermogen. Voor de psychologische behandeling komen cognitieve gedragstherapie, psycho-educatie en gezinsinterventies in aanmerking. 

*Links bij dit artikel*
- trimbos.nl http://www.trimbos.nl/onderwerpen/ps...enie/symptomen
- gezondheid.be http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...art&art_id=822

----------


## kpsm

Hallo Luuss0404,

Zou Schizofrenie niet een soort ernstige vorm van dissociatie zijn. Vaak hebben mensen met borderline zoiets, maar dat heb bij schizofrenie nog vele stappen verder gaat. 

groetjes

kpsm

----------


## kpsm

We zijn al ver met de onderzoeken dat schizofrenie, als het niet erfelijk is, ontstaan is door wegvluchten in je eigen fantasie door problemen die te moeilijk zijn in de werkelijkheid. Een zweedse vrouw is er van genezen en zei dat het een soort aandacht vragen is. Valkuilen zijn dan ook om dingen speciaal te vinden en jezelf verliezen in interesses, contacten en gevoelens. Hierdoor krijg je denk ik psychoses.

groetjes

kpsm

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo kpsm,

Een kennis van mij is schizofreen, bij hem is het erfelijk dankzij zijn familie, hij is er echter achter dat een combinatie van bepaalde omgevingsfactoren ervoor zorgt dat hij sneller en heftigere psychoses heeft en als hij voelt dat dat komt laat hij zich vrijwillig opnemen om zichzelf en anderen geen pijn ofzo te doen.
Een andere kennis van mij was/is schizofreen, die heeft het puur door hoe hij zelf alles ziet en ervaart, dus nu is hij tijdelijk genezen verklaard tot hij weer bezig gaat met de dingen waar hij eerder psychoses door kreeg (gevoelens, interesses, mensen kunnen behoorlijk paranoide worden van allerlei conspiracy theorieen).
Een vrouwelijke kennis heeft ook psychoses en is schizofreen, zo verzint zij allerlei dingen die alleen in haar hoofd afspelen, denk dat het een vlucht uit de werkelijkheid kan zijn, maar echte oorzaak weet ik niet...
Denk dat elke schizofreen anders is en er zijn vele oorzaken, net als dat elk mens anders is!

----------


## kpsm

> Hallo kpsm,
> 
> Een kennis van mij is schizofreen, bij hem is het erfelijk dankzij zijn familie, hij is er echter achter dat een combinatie van bepaalde omgevingsfactoren ervoor zorgt dat hij sneller en heftigere psychoses heeft en als hij voelt dat dat komt laat hij zich vrijwillig opnemen om zichzelf en anderen geen pijn ofzo te doen.
> Een andere kennis van mij was/is schizofreen, die heeft het puur door hoe hij zelf alles ziet en ervaart, dus nu is hij tijdelijk genezen verklaard tot hij weer bezig gaat met de dingen waar hij eerder psychoses door kreeg (gevoelens, interesses, mensen kunnen behoorlijk paranoide worden van allerlei conspiracy theorieen).
> Een vrouwelijke kennis heeft ook psychoses en is schizofreen, zo verzint zij allerlei dingen die alleen in haar hoofd afspelen, denk dat het een vlucht uit de werkelijkheid kan zijn, maar echte oorzaak weet ik niet...
> Denk dat elke schizofreen anders is en er zijn vele oorzaken, net als dat elk mens anders is!


hallo luus,

Ik denk dat je wel gelijk heb,
ik heb namelijk zelf een psychotische stoornis en ben aan het kijken hoe het ontstaat of hoe ik er mee kan omgaan. Ik denk zeker dat het met omgevings factoren en de kwetsbaarheid voor psychoses te maken heeft. Bedankt voor je antwoordt.

groetjes kpsm

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo kpsm,

Ja als je zelf een psychotische stoornis hebt is het wel fijn om erachter te komen wanneer het bij jou opkomt en te kijken of je die triggers kan voorkomen of hoe je er anders mee om zou kunnen gaan.
Heb je ook therapie of medicatie?
Lijkt me wel lastig als je niet weet waa de psychoses vandaan komen, want dan kan je er ook niet echt iets aan doen... Hopelijk kom je erachter waardoor jij een psychose krijgt zodat je het kan voorkomen of er anders mee kan omgaan!
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## kpsm

> Hallo kpsm,
> 
> Ja als je zelf een psychotische stoornis hebt is het wel fijn om erachter te komen wanneer het bij jou opkomt en te kijken of je die triggers kan voorkomen of hoe je er anders mee om zou kunnen gaan.
> Heb je ook therapie of medicatie?
> Lijkt me wel lastig als je niet weet waa de psychoses vandaan komen, want dan kan je er ook niet echt iets aan doen... Hopelijk kom je erachter waardoor jij een psychose krijgt zodat je het kan voorkomen of er anders mee kan omgaan!
> Sterkte!
> 
> Lieve groet, Luuss


Hallo Luuss,

Ik slik 5mg zyrpexa en krijg binnenkort pas over een paar maanden therapie.
Kun je mij vertellen hoe ik de triggers van psychoses kan ontdekken?

lieve groetjes,
kpsm

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo kpsm,

He vervelend dat je nog een tijd moet wachten voor je een therapie kan doen!
Ik weet niet hoe jou psychoses beginnen of op welke momenten...
Die kennis waar ik het over had die zich vrijwillig laat opnemen hield een dagboek bij waarin hij opschreef wat hij at, waar hij heen ging, hoeveel mensen er waren, welke geluiden hij hoorde en dergelijke en voordat hij een heftige psychose krijgt heeft hij een bepaald gevoel alleen begreep ik niet zo goed wat hij bedoelde omdat hij het zelf niet zo goed kon omschrijven. Wel kon hij uit zijn dagboek opmaken dat er een soort ritme in zat van na welke activiteiten en in welke hoeveelheid hij psychoses kreeg en wanneer dan dat gevoel begon en daar probeert hij zich aan aan te passen. 
Dus misschien kan jij je herinneren na wat voor situatie je eerder een psychose kreeg en daar iets uit opmaken of zoals die kennis van mij een dagboek maken om te kijken waar het vandaan komt? Misschien dat je voordat de echte psychose begint ook een bepaald gevoel krijgt?

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## kpsm

> Hallo kpsm,
> 
> He vervelend dat je nog een tijd moet wachten voor je een therapie kan doen!
> Ik weet niet hoe jou psychoses beginnen of op welke momenten...
> Die kennis waar ik het over had die zich vrijwillig laat opnemen hield een dagboek bij waarin hij opschreef wat hij at, waar hij heen ging, hoeveel mensen er waren, welke geluiden hij hoorde en dergelijke en voordat hij een heftige psychose krijgt heeft hij een bepaald gevoel alleen begreep ik niet zo goed wat hij bedoelde omdat hij het zelf niet zo goed kon omschrijven. Wel kon hij uit zijn dagboek opmaken dat er een soort ritme in zat van na welke activiteiten en in welke hoeveelheid hij psychoses kreeg en wanneer dan dat gevoel begon en daar probeert hij zich aan aan te passen. 
> Dus misschien kan jij je herinneren na wat voor situatie je eerder een psychose kreeg en daar iets uit opmaken of zoals die kennis van mij een dagboek maken om te kijken waar het vandaan komt? Misschien dat je voordat de echte psychose begint ook een bepaald gevoel krijgt?
> 
> Lieve groet Luuss


hallo luuss,

wat zijn conspiracy theorieen precies?
Ik probeer er namelijk alles van te weten te komen, omdat ik denk dat ik er wel van kan genezen of behandelbaar is. Bij mij zit wel een soort psychotische gevoeligheid in de familie, maar niet schizofrenie dus ik denk dat ik wel op tijd er bij ben.

groetjess 

kpsm

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo kpsm,

Conspiracy theorieen zijn complottheorieen.
Die kennis die opgenomen is geweest en 'genezen' is verklaard dacht dat de hele wereld tegen hem was, dat de FBI/CIA etc achter hem aan zaten, dat in planten en andere voorwerpen die hij of zelf kocht of kreeg allemaal microfoontjes en camera's zaten, dat hij zelfs in de gaten werd gehouden door aliens en erdoor ontvoerd is geweest meerdere malen, dat de medici met vaccins chips plaatsten waarmee ze wisten waar hij was en wat hij at en dronk en dat ze dan als hij bepaalde dingen at of dronk van een afstand ervoor konden zorgen dat hij expres ziek werd etc en dat al die mensen samenwerkten om hem maar kapot te maken. Was natuurlijk niet zo, maar in zijn hoofd was het heel erg echt, dus werd hij opgenomen met een psychose en uiteindelijk met veel therapie en medicijnen zijn die gedachtes weggegaan, desondanks blijft hij gevoelig voor psychoses en denk ik dat hij nu hij geen begeleiding meer krijgt omdat hij 'genezen' is verklaard hij zo weer begint... 

Schizofrenie of psychotische gevoeligheid is wel te behandelen, maar of het echt genezen kan worden weet ik niet, want dat is ook afhankelijk van erfelijkheid, kwetsbaarheid, omgevingsfactoren en andere omstandigheden...
Misschien dat je kan nagaan waar je familie gevoelig voor is voor ze psychoses krijgen en wanneer je zelf een psychose kreeg, dat je dan iets vind wat vaak overeen komt en dat je dat dan vermijd of leert controleren in therapie?
In elk geval veel sterkte!
Lijkt me niet leuk om te weten dat je een psychose zou kunnen krijgen maar niet waardoor, dan kan je je er ook niet op voorbereiden of het voorkomen...

----------


## kpsm

hallo luuss,

Harstikke bedankt!
hier heb ik echt veel aan!
Ik weet al een aantal triggers die mij tot een psychose leiden en het is inderdaad de kwetsbaarheid. dank je wel voor de info!

groetjeess

kpsm

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo kpsm,

Graag gedaan hoor  :Smile: 
Fijn dat je al een aantal triggers weet die tot een psychose kunnen leiden bij jou! 
Speelt natuurlijk ook mee dat het bij jou in de familie zit en je er dus gevoeliger voor bent...
Wat zijn eigenlijk jou triggers?
Hopelijk kan je leren omgaan met je triggers!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## kpsm

> Hallo kpsm,
> 
> Graag gedaan hoor 
> Fijn dat je al een aantal triggers weet die tot een psychose kunnen leiden bij jou! 
> Speelt natuurlijk ook mee dat het bij jou in de familie zit en je er dus gevoeliger voor bent...
> Wat zijn eigenlijk jou triggers?
> Hopelijk kan je leren omgaan met je triggers!
> 
> Lieve groet, Luuss


Een van mijn triggers is de dood.

dat is voor iedereen een moeilijk onderwerp, maar ik kan er helemaal niet mee omgaan. Ik heb er vroeger paar keer nare ervaringen mee gehad en het is zich een eigen leven gaan leiden. En verder zie ik dus herrinneringen van vroeger in een psychotisch jasje dus het heeft wel degelijk met mijn verleden te maken. Ptss is nu bekend dat ik het niet heb! ik behoor tot een van de dsm 5 patient. Ik ben een mengelmoes van een aantal stoornissen.

groetjess 

kpsm

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo kpsm,

Ja de dood is een moeilijk en verdrietig onderwerp dat grote impact kan hebben.
Verdrietig dat je er nare ervaringen mee hebt gehad en dat het een eigen leven is gaan leiden, hopelijk kan je die gebeurtenissen een plekje geven zodat de angst minder wordt. 
Zoals ik in je andere topic al aangaf kan het zijn dat je herinneringen vervormd zijn om de gevoelens die je toen had op afstand te houden zodat het je niet nogmaals zo erg raakt... 
Je mag me altijd een prive bericht sturen met wat precies die gebeurtenissen en herinneringen zijn als je erover kan en wil praten, soms lucht het erg op er met iemand over te praten...

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## kpsm

> Hallo kpsm,
> 
> Ja de dood is een moeilijk en verdrietig onderwerp dat grote impact kan hebben.
> Verdrietig dat je er nare ervaringen mee hebt gehad en dat het een eigen leven is gaan leiden, hopelijk kan je die gebeurtenissen een plekje geven zodat de angst minder wordt. 
> Zoals ik in je andere topic al aangaf kan het zijn dat je herinneringen vervormd zijn om de gevoelens die je toen had op afstand te houden zodat het je niet nogmaals zo erg raakt... 
> Je mag me altijd een prive bericht sturen met wat precies die gebeurtenissen en herinneringen zijn als je erover kan en wil praten, soms lucht het erg op er met iemand over te praten...
> 
> Lieve groet Luuss


HOi Luuss,

Inderdaad, ik krijg mijn herrinneringen nu met zyprexa niet meer psychotisch vervormd terug maar weer helder en normaal. Apart dat dat kan.

groetjess kpsm

----------


## kpsm

> Hallo kpsm,
> 
> Ja de dood is een moeilijk en verdrietig onderwerp dat grote impact kan hebben.
> Verdrietig dat je er nare ervaringen mee hebt gehad en dat het een eigen leven is gaan leiden, hopelijk kan je die gebeurtenissen een plekje geven zodat de angst minder wordt. 
> Zoals ik in je andere topic al aangaf kan het zijn dat je herinneringen vervormd zijn om de gevoelens die je toen had op afstand te houden zodat het je niet nogmaals zo erg raakt... 
> Je mag me altijd een prive bericht sturen met wat precies die gebeurtenissen en herinneringen zijn als je erover kan en wil praten, soms lucht het erg op er met iemand over te praten...
> 
> Lieve groet Luuss


Hoi Luuss,

Ik weet nu dat technisch gezien een psychose een kortsluiting in de hersens zijn tussen hersenhelfden en neurotransmitters. Dan moet de oplossing zijn om een manier te vinden om die kortsluiting tegen te gaan. Want de moderne medicatie dempen alleen de gedachten niet de storing.
Ik heb ook gelezen dat er doormiddel van magneet therapie een deel van de storing opgelost kan worden.

groetjess kpsm

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey kpsm,

Nou fijn dat je herinneringen nu met zyprexa weer helder en normaal zijn.
Ja klopt bij een psychose is er een kortsluiting in de hersenen en medicatie onderdrukt het gevolg daarvan, beter is echter de oorzaak aanpakken. 
Ik heb idd ook op tv in een programma gezien dat er magneetjes (ofzo) op een vrouw haar hoofd werden geplaatst waardoor er iets veranderde in haar hoofd/hersenen en na verloop van die behandelingen werden haar psychoses minder heftig en minder frequent en daarna stopten ze helemaal, helaas werd er niet gezegd hoe het op langere termijn met die vrouw ging... Ik geloof alleen dat er erg weinig artsen zijn die die behandeling toepassen, omdat het een apart en nieuw specialisme is en niet elke arts die behandeling erkend of geloofd en het lange termijn effect nog niet duidelijk is...
Hopelijk helpt de medicatie en kan je het ook ooit weer afbouwen of ermee stoppen en helpt de brede therapie!
Succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## kpsm

> Hey kpsm,
> 
> Nou fijn dat je herinneringen nu met zyprexa weer helder en normaal zijn.
> Ja klopt bij een psychose is er een kortsluiting in de hersenen en medicatie onderdrukt het gevolg daarvan, beter is echter de oorzaak aanpakken. 
> Ik heb idd ook op tv in een programma gezien dat er magneetjes (ofzo) op een vrouw haar hoofd werden geplaatst waardoor er iets veranderde in haar hoofd/hersenen en na verloop van die behandelingen werden haar psychoses minder heftig en minder frequent en daarna stopten ze helemaal, helaas werd er niet gezegd hoe het op langere termijn met die vrouw ging... Ik geloof alleen dat er erg weinig artsen zijn die die behandeling toepassen, omdat het een apart en nieuw specialisme is en niet elke arts die behandeling erkend of geloofd en het lange termijn effect nog niet duidelijk is...
> Hopelijk helpt de medicatie en kan je het ook ooit weer afbouwen of ermee stoppen en helpt de brede therapie!
> Succes en sterkte!
> 
> Lieve groet, Luuss


hoi luuss,

Ik heb met mijn psychiater overlegd en hij vind het raar dat ik van die rare fantasie beelden heb en vind dat nietzo bij schizofrenie passen. Weet jij of jou kennis ook van die rare fantasie beelden had.

groetjess kpsm

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo kpsm,

Die kennis van mij had inderdaad naast de vele complottheorieen ook rare fantasie beelden, de psychiater die hij had noemde het hallucinaties omdat je daarin vaak dingen hoort en ziet die er niet zijn en die dingen ook vaak op een andere manier ziet of hoort dan 'normaal'... en hallucinaties komen ook voor bij schizofrenie...

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## menm

hoi luus,

Heb eigenlijk een vraagje, zelf heb ik 3 en half jaar geleden een ernstige psychose gehad, omdat ik er niet "uit kwam" heb ik toen electroshocks gehad. Nu gaat het gelukkig weer goed met me, heb wel mijn "beperkingen", maar ben gelukkig niet weer psychotisch geweest. Maar begrijp ik nu goed uit het verhaal dat ik dan nu nog steeds meer risico loop om schizofreen te worden? Misschien een gekke vraag.

----------


## kpsm

> hoi luus,
> 
> Heb eigenlijk een vraagje, zelf heb ik 3 en half jaar geleden een ernstige psychose gehad, omdat ik er niet "uit kwam" heb ik toen electroshocks gehad. Nu gaat het gelukkig weer goed met me, heb wel mijn "beperkingen", maar ben gelukkig niet weer psychotisch geweest. Maar begrijp ik nu goed uit het verhaal dat ik dan nu nog steeds meer risico loop om schizofreen te worden? Misschien een gekke vraag.


Hallo menm,

Schizofrenie is een ziekte waarin je de heletijd licht psychotisch bent en tijdens dat opeenvolgende psychoses krijgt. Als je 1 keer een psychose hebt gehad en daarna niet meer en het blijft zo, dan is het volgensmij niet echt schizofrenie. Psychoses kunnen ook andere oorzaken hebben. 

groeten 
kpsm

----------


## Glimworm

Hallo,

Ik heb zelf al 13 jaar schizofrenie. bij mij is het zo dat angst de grootste trigger is.
Het schijnt ook ergens in de familie voor te komen van mijn vaders kant.
en ik ben zelf ook erg gevoelig persoon en heb in mijn jeugd heel moeilijk gehad..(veel gepest).
Ik ben eigelijk wel benieuwd hoe anderen die dit hebben er mee omgaan..
het grootste probleem wat ik momenteel ondervind is dat ik moeilijk mijn gedachte op iets anders kan richten dan mijn psychose .. ik sta ermee op en ga ermee naar bed..
Als iemand mij een tip kan geven graag... ik denk wel dat accepteren de weg naar herstel is.

Gr.Glimworm

----------

